# Need Help



## Coysquibbly (Feb 28, 2010)

:frown: I have a camera that cost 25 times more than my first car, and I just can't seem to get a good pen picture.

My camera is a Canon 40d with a EFS 17-85mm IS

I have mostly used this camera for landscapes and with a 300 mm lens for some wildlife shots.

Does anyone have this camera? and if so are there any particular settings that work best for you?

Any help would be appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Lenny (Feb 28, 2010)

The IAP library has better information than I can give you (check the link above)
but I will say 
1. use a tripod
2. use a light box/tent or outdoors in natural light
3. Macro mode  (know the limits of how close you can get at different focal lengths)
4. use the self timer or remote to eliminate camera shake
5. experiment with spot/average/center weighted  meter mode to see which works best
6. Set your white balance

hth


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 28, 2010)

Read the instruction book. Yes that thing you threw away in the corner somewhere. Forget all those F stops and fancy settings. Before you can walk you have to crawl. Use the default settings and work from there. Tripod and timer are important features. Keep practicing with the lighting thing. If you are taking good landscape and wildlife photos then you know it mainly has to do with lighting. Mother nature takes care of the lighting factor when shooting outdoors.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Its got to be the lighting. I guess I need a little work on the macro. I can take a picture of a moose @ 50 yards and have the picture so focused that you can see the flies buzzing around it's head.

Another option might be to try and find a moose that will let me tie a pen around its neck. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:...........I think maybe I'll work on the lighting options.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## Fred (Mar 2, 2010)

Post a few of your pictures so we can examine first hand your problem and give you a better and more "focused" answer or proper suggestions for improvement.

From you brief description I would imagine you are too close and/or using auto focus. There are better ways to do this.


----------



## themartaman (Mar 23, 2010)

I worked in a commercial studio for 11 years. Email me a photo and I can help.


----------



## themartaman (Mar 23, 2010)

Light Box is first thing you need. http://cgi.ebay.com/Replacement-Pho...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53e03adeb1


----------

